# What a day at the Berry!!



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been kicking my self this month!! I told myself this whole summer that come October/November, I would be up at Strawberry for the fantastic fall fishing. After a busy couple of weeks with school and work, I finally made it up there this morning along with Rapalahunter and Luvthemcutts from BFT.
We didnt have a definate plan so I was a little worried but we decide to fish water under 20 feet deep. We were not disappointed. We started catching fish right off the ramp and it was HOT for the next hour there and around the lake on the Strawberry side. The sun made it over the hills and it was just beautifull!
[attachment=13:t1zer70d]P1010753.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
We werent catching big numbers today but the size was superb. We stayed to to the big bait=big fish theory and it seemed to be working.
Heres what we did;
Rapalahunter: 8 fish, 4 over 22.
Luvthemcutts: 9 fish, 3 over 22.
Nor-tah: 8 fish, 3 over 22.
[attachment=12:t1zer70d]P1010743.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=11:t1zer70d]P1010746.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=10:t1zer70d]P1010748.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=9:t1zer70d]P1010747.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=8:t1zer70d]P1010751.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=7:t1zer70d]P1010759.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=6:t1zer70d]P1010767.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=5:t1zer70d]P1010782.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=4:t1zer70d]P1010750.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=0:t1zer70d]P1010776.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=2:t1zer70d]P1010772.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=1:t1zer70d]P1010770.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]
[attachment=3:t1zer70d]P1010789.JPG[/attachment:t1zer70d]

Not a day I will soon forget. I ended up with a BEAUTIFUL fish that went 24 inches and 5 pounds on the scale at the marina. I am debating on weather to mount it or not.
Fish were caught on LuckyCrafts, Tube jigs with chub, and a white wollybugger.


----------



## Leemun (Feb 20, 2008)

Gorgeous! What a great report. Fabulous pix. Beautiful fish. I bought a sh*t load of tube jigs last November thinking I'd go up there this year, but never did make it. Got to get my motor fixed.

--Leemun


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice! Beautiful Cutts. Nice job guys.


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Dang 24 inches and 5 lbs thats a hog! Send some of that luck over here. Sounds like you guys all did that good maybe I should have gone up that way today. Congrats on the fish! Sweet pics thanks for posting.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

WTH!? Only 10 over 22"!? Should've used the smaller jigs and really got into 'em :twisted: 

Nice pics, glad you got a chance to get up and slay'em :mrgreen:


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

skating miner said:


> Dang 24 inches and 5 lbs thats a hog! Send some of that luck over here. Sounds like you guys all did that good maybe I should have gone up that way today. Congrats on the fish! Sweet pics thanks for posting.


It really was a hog!!

I took it in to the marina to get a plastic bag to put it in and we weighed it there. 5 lbs! I also claimed it was mine and got a polaroid taken with me holding it. 8)

Thanks to luvthemcutts for a great day on his boat, and to Nor-tah for some good photoshopping to make our fish look bigger! :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice, it looks like you found what worked.  

Those are beauties that you're all holding. 

(Eat it, Nor-tah) :twisted:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow! Awesome job guys! That's the kind of day I've been dreaming about lately. Definitely sounds like one of those trips that you'll remember for a long, long time.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, which ramp/marina is that?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

rapalahunter said:


> Thanks to luvthemcutts for a great day on his boat, and to Nor-tah for some good *photoshopping to make our fish look bigger!* :wink:


Ha ha.....excellent adventure you guy's !! You guy's are quite the fishermen..good pictures too !! 

Oh...and yeah.....ditto to what LOAH said.... _(O)_


----------



## utcat (Jan 15, 2008)

great memories there! Great report thanks for sharing.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Slab city! nice fish fellas!


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Very nice Nor-tah. Looked like a great day.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome report. Thanks for sharing. I need to get out there myself.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work fellas! Glad to see that you got yourself into some slabs!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey! I was up there on Friday too! We did pretty good also, but nothing over the slot. I guess I will have to post some pics also.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yeah post em up!


----------

